# Hull fish dock tugs.



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

I am looking for any information on the tugs that worked Hull fish dock (ST Andrews) in the 1950s ...60s, who owned them what they were named, at that time there were over 150 trawlers in or out of that dock every three weeks 24 hours a day. I guess the tugs must of been small as the dock was small and sometimes crowded and trawlers unloaded at one side and bunkerd at the other,the tugs i bet were very busy.........Was it witickers barge that supply'd fuel oil. There may even be someone who worked on the tugs, thanks


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello good evening I worked in the ST. Andrews Dock 72/74 there were 3 tugs in dock that worked the dock and I believe the William Wright Dock when a trawler was escorted for repairs.
I worked at the Time for the UK Trawlers MUtual Insurance, which was owned and run independently, by the Trawler owners Of HULL, GRIMSBY, FLEETWOOD and Granton. I believe if my memory is correct the ST. Andrews tugs were registered under the UK Trawlers Mutual Insurance Company, Registered office ST. Andrews Dock Hull. They were drydocked on the slipways in St Andrews Dock.
The title of the tugs was TID-Tug in dock, and their propulsion units where VOITH SYNDER PROPELLER UNITS driven by a single 6 cylinder diesel engine.
I am unsure where the tugs were built The HULL or OUSE at SELBY or at the mouth of the HULL.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Were the tugs used outside the fish dock, would there be a birth on board do you know the names of the tugs, my dad worked out of that dock fishing for J.Marr &son ltd. thank you


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

hello again! By the way there was a berth on board, not a birth??? I think the tug crew behaved themselves. The TUGS were used outside St Andrew, no further than Hessel or the HULL i believe. I am not sure of the Tug Names???.


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello once again a little piece of information. The incoming trawlers to make the HULL Fish Markets had to signal the signalling station by Immingham and if early wait for the tide. ST Andrews DOCK was a deepwater dock to catere for the deep draft of the HULL FISHING TRAWLERS, and the dock gates were only open at before/after high tide the trawlers could safely negotiate the dock gates sill. 
The deepsea trawlers were roughly deep draft 20ft by the stern, either sailing into the dock for the markets=full of fish, or outward bound to the fishing grounds-Fuel, ice bays full,


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

We would always get a telegram when the ship was due in and what tide time but sometimes it was missed and they were on the list for the next tide,and that means less money and a frown from the owner


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi
There was at least two steam tugs, operating in the 1950`s. Unfortunately it`s part cut off on the picture. As Father was trying to get as much of the Pequod into the photograph.










Pete


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Can you remember what dock that was, great photo.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

St Andrews Dock, I`m pretty sure?. That`s the Old Coaling Station in the background?. Dad`s been dead since 1978, so It`s a bit hard to ask him!. Dad, Grandad, and a Uncle all worked on the "conversion" from "Hispanolia", which lay at Scarborough for years after the film Treasure Island. There are a couple of other pictures in the set, and one has the Lord-Line Building in the background, by the look of it. Looking at the Funnel`s on the tugs (light with dark top) could have been "Buff" and Black, which would suggest United Towing.? This is in another old post on here;_








Taken around 1960 (ish).


Pete


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Have i been dreaming ut i am sure there was a ship on scarbrough mere called the Hisoanolia it ran on underwarter rails, i think it was 1960s i went on it i think......I may have dreamt this up.?


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

rustytrawler said:


> Have i been dreaming ut i am sure there was a ship on scarbrough mere called the Hispaniola it ran on underwater rails, i think it was 1960s i went on it i think......I may have dreamt this up.?


I am slightly confused???? Dot Com!! Peasholme Park {Scarborough Mere??} used too in the summer re enacted the battle of the river plate, and they, the model ships each had a body/person within, as they acted out the scenario in the late 50,s early 60's quite a production, if one witnessed like me on my annual hols to scarborough.
A vessel on rails- I am unsure???
Hispaniola a sailing ship in south bay harbour. Tourist attraction moored- I do not think see sailed with passengers on board.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Hull Steam Trawlers Mutual Insurance & Protection Co Ltd

operated steamers
TRIUNIE (ex T.I.D.28)
KIERO (ex T.I.D. 44)
DAGGER (ex T.I.D.79)
BERNIE (ex T.I.D.86)
GILDER (ex T.I.D. 87)

In the 1960's they introduced motor vessels AURORA, NEPTUNE and TRITON . These weere built at Thorne by Dunston and were a similar appearance to the first series of Navy Girl class.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Peasholme park is in the north of Scarbrough and did enact the battles. The mere is in the south and it did run a ship on underwater rails but was it the Hispaniola?.... Scarbrough mere is a great place to fish and has a tea shop i think it is a fiver to fish the mere.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you Bill well done. Ilooked all over for that info, i bet they were busy in that fish dock and hardly abel to move at easter .Regards rustytrawler. What does the ex mean?


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

captainconfusion said:


> Peasholme Park {Scarborough Mere??} used too in the summer re enacted the battle of the river plate, and they, the model ships each had a body/person within, as they acted out the scenario in the late 50,s early 60's quite a production, if one witnessed like me on my annual hols to Scarborough.


Somewhat off topic sorry but I spent a week there for 10 consecutive years, it was literally my parents annual family holiday in a small B&B just down the road from Peasholme Park( it was the only week they had off work / year)
The re-enactment was a special night out for us as kids but expensive for my Dad, family of 6 for the entry was a florin, ( two-shilling piece)

Ref the Tugs,
I was in digs from 1963 to 66 down Constable Street while at BNS. My landladies husband, a former trawler-man, worked on the tugs but we rarely saw him as much of his time was spent in the pub down West Dock Ave, didn't see much of her either as there was a Bingo Hall on Hessel Rd that accounted for most of her day.

Want true nostalgic memories of the Fish Dk then have a peep here  .

*Edit:
Click on "Watch on YouTube" to see the video *


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

One of the re-enactment ships is still there on a roundabout next to Peashome park, "north bay"


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

ex = former names. There were 183 built for the Government during WW2. all with T.I.D. prefix and numbered consecutively.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you ,now i get it


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi willincity . I used to thinh the ships were remote controlled but men laid inside the ships, i never paid to go in i used to peep through the hedge


----------



## Challisstern (2 mo ago)

*Google in its infinate wisdom has changed my username from Sternchallis to as seen left.
<<Can anybody recognise that name used.

Hopefully Verticalscope can sort it for me.
Darn black magic, give me a diesel any day or a boiler to survey. *

Yes I remember those tugs ( tractors I think they were called), and now you named them it all comes back. I was at Humber St. Andrews Eng on the lockhead 68-73 before going to sea.
That 5 years repairing both steam and diesel trawlers gave me a good grounding for going to sea and later life, something that is missing these days with any training of youngsters.
After cycling from East Hull about 7 miles crawling round the cramped ER's picking up various odours including fish , often spending several days in the drydock in winter you accepted it. You would arrive home in the evening cold sometimes a bit wet, tired and stinking to high heaven. But that was the job.
I could just imagine the snowflakes today doing that ( well only for a day, then chucking it).
Sadly all thats gone.
I also remember the Battle of the River Plate at Peasholm Park. I would have been under 10 at the time ( did not understand the story at the time and we probably arrived late as usual) , family weeks holiday in a Guest House up Valley Road, BB&D. Then there was the Black & White Minstrals Show at the theatre, always a good night. Imagine it now, they would have to change the name to Gays & Straights now.
Yes Rusty Trawler the Hispaniola comes to mind, having seen it. I think I saw something similar at Whitby but that could have been Cook's ship, more of a mock up for the kids (to extract money from parents) rather than an exact replica. The Cook Museum is interesting and they have a miniature brewery behind the Abbey, worth picking up a mixed case of their wares if you are there. Santa's Tackle being a Christmas beer.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Ijust had a look on You Tube, and it shows the HISPANIOLA sailing on Scarbrough mere, it also said there was around 46,000 trippers every season, it was a great day out for the kids


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Good evening Rusty, I am not sure of your age/memory or familiarity of Scarbough, in detail. I cannot recollect on the southside of Scarborough to Seamer and onto Filey and Bridlington. A 'mere' you mention with a boat on rails, do you mean the location was it Hornsea Mere- the largest stretch of fresh water in the 50/60's in Yorkshire. It is just East of Hull? are you confused??? I ask politely.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

The "Hispanolia", was originally converted from a Wooden Sailing Barge, so I` was told, mocked up for the Film Treasure Island. After the filming, It became under the "ownership" of Scarbrorough, Council or private? I am not sure. A platform of sorts was laid in the Harbour to allow it the "Take Ground". It was purchased for the conversion to the "Pequod", for The film Mobey Dick. All the mast spars and rigging where altered and renewed, as well as a lot of hull timber, to take the shape of a Whaler of the period, A lot of work was carried out on the slipway in St Andrews Dock, Many of the guys who did the work came from the various trades and different companies that served the Fishing Trawlers. Including My father and Grandfather both shipwrights, who had to go back the their basics to make a lot of new spars etc; Mostly hand finished with Add`s and Axes. My Uncle worked for Pearsons Riggers who supplied and fitted all the new rigging. she had a small diesel engine for manouevering, which had a reputation for packing up at the wrong moment!. The whaling Dories where fabricated from scratch, in Hull but I am not sure by whom.

Another Veiw of her :-










The one At the Mere Scarborough, I remember well having been on it several times as a child on holliday.

I took my American Grandson to watch the "battle" on Peasholme as recently as 2017. I had to explain the background to him as he had no idea about the Action on the river plate. They do take a lot of Liberties with the truth though!!.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi captainconfusion. Please read slowly scarbrough mere is in scarbrough, Hornsea mere is in Hornsea and Hornsea is 30 miles from scarbrough, i know i live there. You sir do live up to your name


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

good morning dear sir, rusty trusty trawler!!! I am all at sea full of apologies. I had family friends and cousins living in Scarborough and Seamer, they never mentioned the Mere. I have through your guidance looked at a google Map of Scarbough, and note my incorrectness: Deepest apologies, I am very sorry.
This may account for school days in Leeds, an adopted yorkie?? But being born in Liverpool, I could never play cricket for Yorkshire.
I feel your boot up my posteria, and I will now go slumming IT on TADDY ALES.CHEERS!!!!.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

I notice that you are from Liverpool, was it you who nicked my bike?


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

The Hispaniola did indeed sail on the Mere at Scarborough. She is still in action, doing trips around Scarborough Bay. I was on her last year with my grandchildren.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

AH but is it the same Hispaniola that was built in Hull. how would they get it from the mere to the seafront?


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't know if it is the one built at Hull, but looking at the photo looks very much the same. It was removed from the Mere years ago and kept on stocks at the the Atlantis Water Park. Some years ago it was bought by a couple of blokes, refurbished and has been doing trips around the bay and always busy. I even was on it on the Mere when my kids were young about 35 years or so ago.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

It looks as if it is the same one then, good info regards.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Cheers Rusty
Jim


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

I doubt if it is the one the used to be at Scarborough, in the Harbour, the one converted to become Pequod. (my earlier post) and was destroyed by fire whilst (Based?) at Morcambe 1976. The Other was a smaller vessel that plied the Mere.

There is also a replica of Cook`s ship Endevour, which is based in Whitby. As of April 2022 it was/is up for sale.

Pete


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Peter Hewson said:


> St Andrews Dock, I`m pretty sure?. That`s the Old Coaling Station in the background?. Dad`s been dead since 1978, so It`s a bit hard to ask him!. Dad, Grandad, and a Uncle all worked on the "conversion" from "Hispanolia", which lay at Scarborough for years after the film Treasure Island. There are a couple of other pictures in the set, and one has the Lord-Line Building in the background, by the look of it. Looking at the Funnel`s on the tugs (light with dark top) could have been "Buff" and Black, which would suggest United Towing.? This is in another old post on here;_
> View attachment 695167
> 
> Taken around 1960 (ish).
> ...


the three tugs left to right are AUTOCRAT; BIDDY and BUREAYCRAT


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

HOW THE HELL DO YOU DO THAT BILL?.......Regards rustytrawler


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

rustytrawler said:


> HOW THE HELL DO YOU DO THAT BILL?.......Regards rustytrawler


Wizardry 🧙‍♀️👏.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

rustytrawler said:


> HOW THE HELL DO YOU DO THAT BILL?.......Regards rustytrawler


Do What, Mate


----------

